# For those who are home based but no customers coming to the home, which business address did you use?



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

I wanted to know are PO Boxes allowed when setting up a business address? If you don't want anyone buying a couple dollar status report and seeing your personal home information, what other options do you have? I don't want random visitors to my address.


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

I went to UPS and bought a mailbox. It's a regular address with a suite # attached. I used it for my website AND my business licenses etc. It was $185 for 18 months. (I believe there are cheaper ones)

Oh and I don't think PO boxes are allowed for licenses. But the suite #'s are.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I use a business address with a suite number as well.

I was SO glad recently when I had a potential customer call me stating that they were in town for the week and stopped by unannounced to check out our inventory!

I think it's definitely worth the nominal expense. Plus if a package needs a signature and I'm not home, it's not a big deal because there is someone there to sign for my deliveries.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Yes that is what I think I am going to do. When I asked the representative if my Business would be public information, she informed me that if someone requested the business report that it would show my name and address on their copy. Therefore I think I am going to pay the fee and get the UPS box, Stephanie is that the same company you use?

Thanks


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

No, I go through a private office complex. It's not a mailbox or a PO box. I looked at UPS and almost used them but this other place is closer for me so I rent there out of convenience.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

Stephanie, thanks for the reply. PS, I sent you a follow up email, reply when you have a chance to, I know you are busy. PS thanks again!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Jewwell said:


> Stephanie, thanks for the reply. PS, I sent you a follow up email, reply when you have a chance to, I know you are busy. PS thanks again!


You're very welcome!
I replied to your email from this morning awhile ago in which I answered your questions in purple. Did you receive that one? I haven't received another one from you since I sent that email.


----------



## Jewwell (May 5, 2012)

No I never received that one after I sent the questions to you. I checked my spam folder but nothing was there. sorry for the hassle.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Jewwell said:


> No I never received that one after I sent the questions to you. I checked my spam folder but nothing was there. sorry for the hassle.


No worries... I'll resend it.


----------



## mmonk (Oct 23, 2011)

Look into virtual address or business suites. I have one and its like $50 a month. They take messages, sign for mail and packages. Mine even has a meeting room and coffee for meetings.


----------

